# Steel guide rods?



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got a Gen4 G26(1st Glock) for my bday and have put 100 rounds or so thru it already. Got two questions, are the steel or tungsten guide rods worth changing for and does Glock actually offer one because I haven't seen one but after market.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

No factory-made metal rods for the Gen3 and earlier full-size and mid-size (G19) models; the sub-compacts and the Gen4 full- and mid-size guns come with the two-piece double-spring recoil spring assembly, which is metal, but it cannot be used in the older guns.

Sometimes, aftermarket metal guide rods and different-weight springs can be a source of functioning problems. Several times I've had folks come to me to get a functioning problem with their Glock diagnosed, and pulling out the aftermarket metal rod and replacing it with the factory recoil spring assembly (RSA) was all it took to get back to 100% reliability. Usually, it was because they were running a heavier or lighter spring than needed, but at least once it was supposedly the same weight as the factory spring.

I've never seen or used an aftermarket RSA for the sub-compacts (G26, etc.), as the original is metal and I don't think any aftermarket company has been able to significantly improve any aspect of the performance of the original part. If they claim otherwise, I'd want to shoot a modified and unmodified gun side-by-side to actually feel the difference. Not saying it couldn't be done, but even if it was, the VAST majority of normal shooters probably couldn't detect or take advantage of any tiny improvement. In those cases, the money is probably better spent on professional training or practice ammo.

I currently have a double-handful of Glocks, have been shooting various Glocks for 20+ years now, and I've never had a problem with a factory rod/spring assembly. Metal rods and different-weight springs are a solution in search of a problem, IMO. They MAY be useful for dedicated competition shooters trying to reduce recoil with light springs and mouse-fart reloads, but otherwise, I recommend avoiding them.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Glock has a long term, well deserved reputation for reliability and if a 2.00 part would improve on that it would be in there......JJ


----------



## WI45 (Mar 1, 2012)

i used a stainless steel guide by Wolf in my 30sf, the original crapped out early on:smt1099


----------



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

I actually feel rather stupid because I cleaned this gun up before my range visit and never paid attention to the metal guide rod assembly until I stripped it down again for cleanup, thanks for responding guys and this little G26 is one smooth operator. Just need to practice up to group like my CZ, I know its more than capable, need getting use to the short grip. Guess that means more range time, ohh darn


----------



## DoctorBob (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a G26 with a tungsten guide rod Recoil Spring Assembly (RSA). My G19 is stock factory because I shoot it in IDPA. The G36 is currently stock but I had a tungsten guide rod in it. The end of the tungsten guide rod in the G36 came unscrewed and the rod got lost at the range. That sort of soured me on aftermarket RSA's. I might still buy another and put some locktite on the threads this time. 

the theory is that a greater weight in the in the front of the gun will reduce the muzzle flip and add some accuracy be reducing the time to next shot.
I'm not sure there was a difference. If I couldn't notice it, it probably wasn't worth it.

I did find that it was necessary to change the RSA in my G19 after 5000 rounds. That was VERY noticeable. fortunately, it was only $5.


----------

